# Telnet verbindung



## oNes (15. Sep 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, ich habe ein kleines Problemchen. Die Situation ist folgende: ich habe einen kleinen LinuxController welcher Messungen macht. Darauf habe ich ein c++ script welches mir die Messwerte liefert. Wenn ich mich zb mit putty auf den Controller verbinde und das script starte erhalte ich die ganzen Messwerte in der Konsole. Jetzt würde ich die Messwerte aber gerne für Matlab zur Verfügung stellen und bin mit den integrierten TCP Optionen in Matlab nicht weiter gekommen. Da es über Telnet ja aber gut geht, ist mein weiterer Plan nun der dass ich mit Java eine Telnetverbindung aufbaue und die werte die vom Controller kommen auffange. Da ich nicht die große Erfahrung habe mit Java habe ich mal geschaut ob es was fertiges gibt  und bin dabei auf : Telnet client library for Java™ gestoßen.
Dann habe ich ein minimalstbeispiel Programmiert und wollte mir mit wireshark anschaun was passiert. Nur leider passier garnichts. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee an was es liegen könnte? hier mein Code:
	
	
	
	





```
import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;
import org.sadun.util.*;
class TelnetClient
{
	public static void main(String args[]) throws Exception
	{
     String ip = "172.23.62.230";
     Socket s = new Socket(ip, 23);
     UnixLoginHandler handler = new  UnixLoginHandler(s);
     TelnetInputStreamConsumer is = handler.doLogin("root","wago");
	}
}
```


----------



## FArt (15. Sep 2010)

lol...- 4 Zeilen Code... was ist kaputt... ???

Die Seite, die du verlinkt hast geht ja noch weiter. Probiere das einfach mal weiter aus, ob du einen Befehl auf dem Remoteserver ausführen kannst.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Sep 2010)

Ist den überhaupt der telnet service auf deinem linux host gestartet? Putty verbinded sich per default mit ssh.


----------



## Geeeee (15. Sep 2010)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Ist den überhaupt der telnet service auf deinem linux host gestartet? Putty verbinded sich per default mit ssh.


Das wäre eigentlich erstmal egal, da Wireshark irgendwas vom Verbindungsversuch zeigen sollte. Wenn nicht zuviel weggefiltert wurde.


----------



## oNes (15. Sep 2010)

telnet server läuft auf dem Controller aufjedenfall. Und in Putty wähle ich zum Verbinden Telnet aus. 

Ich habe ja eine Konkrete IP zu der sich mein JAVA connecten soll, und das ist der einzige Filter der gesetzt ist. Der Code läuft ja, ich hab nicht gesagt das was kaputt ist, ich wollte nur wissen ob ich nicht eigentlich trotz der nur 4 Zeilen etwas in Wireshark sehen sollte? Denn jedenf Ping oder Connect versuch mit Putty sehe ich ja auch.


----------

